# Alpaca yarn pic



## pinehollowfarm (Jan 22, 2013)

This is a pic of my yarn from this years shearing. the med. brown yarn is from my 2 boys pictured.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Simply beautiful job! Plus your guys are beauties as well!


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

I can't wait to do some weaving with it.  I'll share pics when I get something done.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

I love those fuzzy faces --- and the chicken in the background trying to get in on the action


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Inquiring minds want to know...where is your weaving? :hair


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

I sent a check, so once that clears and the yarns arrive, I'll get to work!  My big floor loom comes home next week too. I'll probably work on getting some of this rug yarn used up on it though and do some scarves and smaller projects with this stuff on my table top loom.


----------

